# Corsair H50 für Grafikkarte



## Joey-rs (29. Juni 2011)

*Corsair H50 für Grafikkarte*

Hallo

Bin auf der Suche nach einer "Wasserkülung" für meine Grafikkarte.
Genial wär ja etwas wie die Corsair H50 / H70 oder so.
Hat schon mal jemand sowas gesehen?
Ich hab eine Sapphire HD 5870 Xtreme.

Bin bis jetzt nicht fündig geworden

Eine echte Wasserkühlung ist mir zu teuer und zu aufwendig.

Ähnliche möglichkeiten wären natürlich auch interessant

Gruß Joey


----------



## rUdeBoy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H50 für Grafikkarte*

Hol dir lieber einen guten Luftkühler, wie Accelero oder MK-13.
Soweit ich weiß, gibt es zwar Kompaktkühlungen für Grakas, die besitzen jedoch nicht geug Radifläche um eine Mittel- oder Oberklasse leise zu kühlen.

PS: Sowas wäre auch eine Frage, die man gut im Kompakt-Kühler-Thread stellen könnte...


----------



## MetallSimon (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H50 für Grafikkarte*

Omni A.L.C. 
Ich kühle meine Grafikkarte mommentan mit einem Single Radi wie bei dieser Kompaktkühlung und die Temperaturen sind eher Schlecht.


----------



## derP4computer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H50 für Grafikkarte*

Ich finde den garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## Joey-rs (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H50 für Grafikkarte*

Mein Hauptproblem ist erstmal die Lautstärke.
Die Sapphire Kühler sind mehr Turbinen als Lüfter zu mind. was die Lautstärke angeht.
Den Accelero hab ich mir auch schon näher angeschaut.
@MetallSimon: wie warm wird deine GTX 285 denn so beim Spielen?


----------



## X Broster (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H50 für Grafikkarte*

Kompakt-WaKüs für GPUs sind im Kommen, momentan muss man sich mit LuKü zufriedengeben.

Die Top P/L Lösung ist der Accelero Xtreme Plus.


----------



## MetallSimon (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H50 für Grafikkarte*

Idle sinds 50°C bei 1000RPM und beim Spielen sinds etwa 70°C bei 1700RPM.


----------



## rUdeBoy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H50 für Grafikkarte*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Idle sinds 50°C bei 1000RPM und beim Spielen sinds etwa 70°C bei 1700RPM.


 
Und das bekommt ein guter Luftkühler beides besser hin:
leiser UND kühler 

Ich würde von diesen Kompaltlösungen absehen. Die haben viel zu wenig Kühlfläche um Grafikkarten ab dem mittleren Leistungsniveu leise zu kühlen (auch 1000Rpm sind nicht leise).

Daher meine Empfehlung:
Entweder richtige WaKü oder Luftkühler, für CPUs mag eine Kompaktkühlung noch eine Daseinsberechtigung haben, bei GRafikkarten jedoch hört der Spass auf!


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. Juni 2011)

rUdeBoy schrieb:
			
		

> Und das bekommt ein guter Luftkühler beides besser hin:
> leiser UND kühler
> 
> Ich würde von diesen Kompaltlösungen absehen. Die haben viel zu wenig Kühlfläche um Grafikkarten ab dem mittleren Leistungsniveu leise zu kühlen (auch 1000Rpm sind nicht leise).
> ...



Sign, genau meine Meinung


----------



## Joey-rs (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H50 für Grafikkarte*

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich werde wohl den Accelero nehmen.
Ist vom P/L Verhältnis das Beste was man bekommen kann


----------



## rUdeBoy (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H50 für Grafikkarte*

Eine gute Wahl


----------

